
Scala wrapper for Java NIO - pathikrit
https://github.com/pathikrit/better-files
======
room271
I have a (genuine) question about this, as I'm interested. What is the benefit
to supporting so many ways to instantiate a File object:

    
    
        val f = File("/User/johndoe/Documents")
        val f1: File = file"/User/johndoe/Documents"
        val f2: File = root / "User" / "johndoe" / "Documents"
        val f3: File = home / "Documents"
        val f4: File = new java.io.File("/User/johndoe/Documents")
        val f5: File = "/User" / "johndoe" / "Documents"
        val f6: File = "/User/johndoe/Documents".toFile
        val f7: File = root / "User" / "johndoe" / "Documents" / "presentations" / `..`
    

Why not just the first one, and string interpolation/composition if you need
'root' or 'home' ?

